# win media player - %1 is not a valid win32 application



## ash1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,

wondering if anyone can help with this,its driving me nuts .Windows media player (version 10) was working fine up until a few days ago when i tried to play a song- it then gave an this error "%1 is not a valid Win32 application" and i get the same error ever since

Ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling it, ive ran virus scans, spyware + trojan scans but nothing picked up. Ive googled but cant find anything related to this error on wndows meda player, and there's a button on the error message which is meant to link to help on the microsoft website, but it just says it has no info for this problem

Ive tried a system restore too, but even that didnt work.
Can anyone help please as i dont know what else to try?I really need to get this fixed  
Appreciate any suggestions

Thanks,
Ash


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Look in Event Viewer for any errors when this happens.


----------



## ash1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, i just checked the event viewer after your suggestion, but there doesnt seem to be anything there that would relate to windows media player. I dont know the exact source name that it would show up as but im assuming it would be something id recognise easily enough like winmedia, wmp etc etc..
any other suggestions?

Thanks again


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

ash1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, i just checked the event viewer after your suggestion, but there doesnt seem to be anything there that would relate to windows media player. I dont know the exact source name that it would show up as but im assuming it would be something id recognise easily enough like winmedia, wmp etc etc..
> any other suggestions?
> ...


That's not the way it works. You're saying in Event Viewer under System there's no red x's followed by Error?


----------



## ash1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi thanks again for your quick reply
There are errors in there, but none that i can see being related to windows media player. Theyre all either to do with my avast or netbt (which is tcp/ip orwireless related or something like that right)

Ash


----------



## ash1 (Aug 25, 2006)

btw i tried play a song in wmp again to get the error, but after refreshing event viewer no error appeared


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Did you get the "%1 is not a valid Win32 application" error when you played it?

Maybe some help here:

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=%...on&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=X&oi=groups&ct=title


----------



## ash1 (Aug 25, 2006)

hey, 
thanks ,i had a read thru that and saw wmp11 being mentioned,i didnt know that was out so i tried downloading it and it works :up: 

cheers


----------

